# My Savage 93 22mag



## s&w686

Got my Mueller APV mounted today on my Savage 93 22magnum using Burris XTR med rings. I'm very happy with it. It shoots pretty good too, in my opinion. I also changed the stock from the factory synthetic to a Boyds Thumbhole in Nutmeg. It feels a bunch more solid.





































*50 yard 5 shot group* from a wobbly card table. When I sighted the scope in, I never had to adjust the windage (left/right) ! Never had that happen before.


----------



## Mr Mike

Nice rig, clean .....GOOD LUCK


----------



## TexAgBQ81

That ought to give the groundhogs something to worry about. Have a few friends in Galon area that switched to the 17 hmr both say they hate it------now they can't leave home without it.


----------



## s&w686

I love my .17hmr also. It shoots great. The only downside is the wind will really move that little bullet. Here is a picture of my .17 and a 100yd target with 4 shot groups.


----------



## Rem22-250

Nice looking guns! I just recently put a 22 mag back in my gun cabinet. Had one years ago that was stolen. I like having that 100 or 125 yd. bullet around. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## jason.bunzel

i was wondering if i can shoot a 22mag out of a 22 lr


----------



## s&w686

NO sir you cannot


----------

